
pledge() – a new mitigation mechanism - vezzy-fnord
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/hackfest2015-pledge/index.html
======
glass-
Page 19 is interesting. It explains that this is possible, without everything
that does logging needing access to sockets, because on OpenBSD syslog(3)
doesn't use sockets and doesn't need a file descriptor.

